# White Rubik's DIY Mod



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

The Rubik's DIY tends to have a clicky feel when speedsolving with it. Usually the feeling disappears after breaking in for a period of time if it's a black DIY. However, in the case of the white one the feeling does not go away no matter how you break the cube is because of the hard plastic. 

This mod will minimize the clicky feel of the Rubik's DIY and reduce the lock-up tendency.


*Material:*

。a knife
。your guinea pigs


*Step 1: disassemble the cube*

I don't think i need to elaborate on that. You guys have done it thousands of times, you know what to do.


*Step 2: sand down the edge*

Take the edge cubie and scrape away the plastic until you can see a small flat surface formed on the edge. Do the same on all three edge of the cubie, make sure it's sanded down to the same height.


*Step 3: Remove the bump on the corner of the edge of the edge cubie (depends)*

If you are not very neat on the sanding you might leave two bumps on the two ends of the edge. Cut them off so it's the same height as the 3 edges. 


*Step 4: Enjoy!*


After reassembling lube the cube with two squirts. A broken-in Rubik's DIY does not need much lube. You will notice that the cube have improved a ton, re-adjust the tension if you feel the need.





*
Analysis:*

What is causing the clicking feel is the shape of the edge pieces; At first i thought that it's the uneven-ness of the inner part of the cubie that causes the click, but then i noticed that the uneven part does not touch the core or the pieces at all. After a close inspection i realized that the hollow part of the edge piece locks onto the edge piece, which requires some extra force to seperate them when turning. The edge of the edge piece (play on word?) have a pretty sharp shape, so i rounded them off and reassemblem the cube. The clickiness did not improve at all, so then i inspected the pieces and noticed that the plastic needs to be shaved off to a certain degree to prevent the cubie from locking in. I used a knife to scrape the plastic until the edge of the pieces are flat instead of the sharp shape like before, and the clickiness disappears


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Did you get the idea from MMAP's V5 mod?


----------



## metal_cuber (Feb 13, 2010)

The older models (2008) are not as clicky but did have lock ups do to this reason over year of breaking in it naturally went away


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Did you get the idea from MMAP's V5 mod?



huh? whatdo you mean? i came up with on my own.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Because he sanded the bumpy corners to remove the clickiness on the V5 as well.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Because he sanded the bumpy corners to remove the clickiness on the V5 as well.



oh, but i thought he later on said that it's not nessesary?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

I never heard him say that.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 13, 2010)

I am finding this hard to visualise, could someone who knows what he means make a video?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 13, 2010)

Is this about the white one or the black one? And does it matter?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is this about the white one or the black one? And does it matter?



sorry :fp edited.


----------

